# Where to order a levelawn rake



## marc

Thanks to all the great replies to my first thread, I seem to need to level my lawn. I watch some videos and seen pictures of the tool or levelawn lute or rake that I seem to need (I'm looking for the manual one not the one pulled behind a tractor). I've searched on amazon, eBay, etc. and can not seem to find a company in the US who sells these? Where can I order one?

thank you


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Miltona / par aide carry them - I'm not aware of any non-golf suppliers


----------



## J_nick

R&R Products is where most here order from


----------



## marc

I searched "levelawn" on this forum prior to my post and found the R&R website as recommended from another person on this site however, when I went to their website, all three sizes of the levelawn rake are listed as no longer available? I find this strange cause these rakes are used on many youtube videos and in several discussions but I can't seem to find a place to order one.


----------



## Redtwin

What do you think of this one?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Corona-Clipper-Rk61054-Landscape-Rake-With-Aluminum-Handle-36-W-67-Handle/168821730?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=1148&adid=22222222228044312254&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=108185094917&wl4=pla-302538139037&wl5=9011614&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=112562587&wl11=online&wl12=168821730&wl13=&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKEAjwue3nBRCCyrqY0c7bw2wSJACSlmGZfSSY1EF7--3HsbXJ6LlVzyNdJmX21RYqsrxaIerzMhoCGDPw_wcB

There are much better (but much pricier) versions out there as well.


----------



## FlaDave

Site one has this one
https://www.siteone.com/p/333723

Golf griffin has levelawn
https://golfgriffin.com/product/levelawn-30/?attribute_pa_30-36=30&_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=CjwKEAjwue3nBRCCyrqY0c7bw2wSJACSlmGZ_NjXkQYEz0FNh1vUWYGPNY52R8GJEszUfLkXObGv6hoCjEXw_wcB


----------



## J_nick

https://www.rrproducts.com/search?k=Level%20rake&attCategoryName1=%5bHand+Tools_2353%5d


----------



## jayhawk

this EQUIPMent can be found here too
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000237ZMQ/ref=as_li_qf_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=silvercymba07-20&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=B000237ZMQ&linkId=4ac4b94e3797a4388f3ba02cdddaf06c


----------



## Edwardjd

J_nick said:


> https://www.rrproducts.com/search?k=Level%20rake&attCategoryName1=%5bHand+Tools_2353%5d


Thank you J_Nick 

I search a lot & find that the price of levelawn at this web site is the cheapest one I can find now on-lione. Even cheaper than the one in Amazon. My order total is $135.67 (including tax + shipping charge to WA state) compared to ($134.00 + $15.37 shipping + tax) at Amazon.

Good search J_Nick.


----------



## RangersFC

J_nick said:


> https://www.rrproducts.com/search?k=Level%20rake&attCategoryName1=%5bHand+Tools_2353%5d


I bought the 48 in level rake in December from RR, and it is an awesome tool. Very happy with it.


----------



## Calderon1

marc said:


> Thanks to all the great replies to my first thread, I seem to need to level my lawn. I watch some videos and seen pictures of the tool or levelawn lute or rake that I seem to need (I'm looking for the manual one not the one pulled behind a tractor). I've searched on amazon, eBay, etc. and can not seem to find a company in the US who sells these? Where can I order one?
> 
> thank you


Try Range Mart this is where I purchased mine. https://www.rangemart.com/product-category/course-mart/maintenance-tools/


----------



## rhollow1

I made one out of some angle steel. I had my neighbor weld it for me for $20. I think it was around $40 for the whole thing. I had also called around some muffler shops to weld it for me and they all said they would do it, but I can't remember the cost.


----------

